# DIY Acoustic Panels



## southworth

I remember stumbling upon a site (I think it was Danish) that showed how to make a diffusor/absorber for the rear wall. The author used some Baltic birch plywood and 2" acoustic foam. The plywood had two rows of slots (or louvers) routed into it horizontally and then the foam was mounted behind. The whole assembly was then mounted to the rear wall of the listening room using standoffs. Does anyone have the link to that site?:help:


----------



## bpape

Sorry - no. Can't for the life of me understand what they're actually trying to accomplish. Sounds like they're trying to get everything in one package (Helmholz bass absorber, polycylindrical diffusor, and HF absorber). Not thinking it's going to be very good at any of them.

Bryan


----------



## southworth

Finally found the site that refers to the panels (called acoustic absorbers).

http://www.aeronet.com.au/


----------



## basementjack

Southworth, 

Looks easy enought to do with a router and an edge guide.

Let me know if you make any of these - Be interested in what you think.

The sure seem to have a nice, contemporary look to them.

- Jack


----------



## JCD

I have a few links for you to look at..

this one is at this website.

There is also this basstrap site from Ethan Winer. And this one for accoustics in general.

And a couple of other accoustic sites:
Site 1
Site 2


JCD


----------

